
Ask HN: How do we create AI that's accountable? - chintanshah24
I suspect that the way is through Natural Language and Machine Learning algorithms.<p>Language shapes society, it can shape bots too.
Algorithms compute and reach a decision, they can have inference steps that make the decision ready to be questioned. (Read DNC by Deepmind)<p>What do you guys think?
======
chintanshah24
Anyone?

